# Fonologia catalana. Separació sil·làbica.



## LauraMercé

Dubte de vital importància:
*quin és el núcli vocàlic d'una síl·laba si hi ha diftongació?
*
Exemple: _Guix_. En aquest cas, l'estructura sil·làbica seria:_ CVVC_? 
Però una paraula només pot tindre un nucli (V) per síl·laba, no?! 

Gràcies!!


----------



## ACQM

El nucli serà la vocal forta (a, e,o)


----------



## LauraMercé

I si no hi ha cap d'aquestes tres vocals? 
_G-u-i-x_
Merci


----------



## Elxenc

LauraMercé said:


> I si no hi ha cap d'aquestes tres vocals?
> _G-u-i-x_
> Merci



 Hola i bon vespre:

  A l'exemple que ens poses la u serveix per a canviar-li el so a la ge

Salutacions


----------



## Agró

Elxenc said:


> A l'exemple que ens poses la u serveix per a canviar-li el so a la ge



Exacte. No n'hi ha cap diftong en "guix", i per tant, l'única vocal que hi ha (la 'i') n'és el nucli.


----------



## LauraMercé

Tot aclarit! 
*Moltes gràcies.*


----------



## lluna2016

Estava revisant alguen respostes sobre separació sol.làbica..
Guix al diccionario la posa com a diftong: 
Diccionari de divisió sil·làbica


----------



## Agró

lluna2016 said:


> Estava revisant alguen respostes sobre separació sol.làbica..
> Guix al diccionario la posa com a diftong:
> Diccionari de divisió sil·làbica



No. La 'u' a '_guix_' no sona. Per tant, no n'hi ha cap diftong.
Fon.: g*í*ʃ


----------



## Doraemon-

La U de Guix és muda, forma part del dígraf -gu-, considerat com una sola consonant.


----------

